# lucky reptile humid controll ii HELP !



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

hey, iv benn using the lucky reptile humid controll ii fine now for a while but iv just relised correct me if im wrong there is a setting where you can set where it turns lights on and off at certain times of the day ??:

it says in the manual:

has two sockets
socket 1 for humidifers
socket 2 for lighting

so is there a setting where you can turn the lights on at say 8.30 and off at 20.00 ???

any help appreciated


----------



## Brierls (May 15, 2011)

If its anything like the 'Lucky Reptile Thermo Control PRO II' there are two sockets marked I and II...I is used for the appliance being turned on/off to regulate the temperature/humidity (in my case a ceramic bulb), II is used for the appliance controlled by the timer (in my case a basking bulb).

Just check the LR website, its very similar. On the menu set F01 & F02 for the day/night humidity level, and F06 & F07 to set the day/night times. Plug your humidifier (? - I don't need variable humidity levels for the beardie) into plug socket I. On the menu set F08 & F09 to the time you want the light to turn on/off, plug the light into socket II. There is a 2nd timer for socket II if you need it (I don't use it), thats set the same as above but using F10 & F11.

Follow the URL below and click on the link for the manual

Lucky Reptile - Products


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

thanks for the help its really useful, however i dont know if this is a print error in the manual but a part of the instructions go like this

F08 timer ON 1 - turns ON coupling 2 at this time
F09 timer OFF 1 - turns OFF coupling 2 at this time
F10 timer ON 2 - turns OFF coupling 2 at this time
F11 timer OFF 2 - turns OFF coulping 2 at this time

i will check the website anyways


----------



## Brierls (May 15, 2011)

Yep, the manual is correct. It confused me at first as well, I thought it was a typo.

The timer(s) only work on plug II, plug I works automatically from the reading it gets from the temperature/humidity probe.

e.g.
You want your lamp to switch on at 09:00 and off at 11:00, then on again at 14:00 and off at 16:00

You'd plug the lamp into socket II
Set F08 to 09:00
Set F09 to 11:00
Set F10 to 14:00
Set F11 to 16:00

How I use my thermostat...

I have my ceramic plugged into plug I, and my basking light plugged into plug II.

My day & night temps are set, as are my day & night times. The thermostat uses the ceramic to keep the temperature at those levels. I have set F08 (07:00) & F09 (19:00), which means my basking lamp is switched on/off at those times. I don't use the 2nd timer setting, I don't need it.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

thankyou, i have 3 bulbs plugged into an extension core, if i plug the extention cord into socket 2 on the licky reptile controller and adjust the setting so they turn the lights on at say 8:00 and turn them off at 9:00 will this work ???

i tried this but it was a first attempt quickly and it would not turn the lights on but i proboally didnt put the settings correct


----------



## Brierls (May 15, 2011)

Yep, that should work, you just need to set F08 & F09. Oh, and make sure you've set the clock using F12, otherwise it won't know what time it is! :blush:

Lucky Reptile probably don't advocate plugging extension leads into the unit's plug banks, but it'll probably be OK. I'm no electrician. :whistling2:


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

hey, iv just set it up and stuff and this time the lights are om, i set the times etc just have to wait and see if they turn off which i think they will do

thanks for the help, it is appreciated


----------



## Brierls (May 15, 2011)

Nice one! It was all pretty fresh in my mind because I was setting mine up 10 days ago, although it was 3 in the morning rushing to get things sorted for picking our beardie up the next day!

One last thing to note, which isn't clear in the manual...the 'Work' light only comes on when the unit activates whatever is plugged into socket I, i.e. when it turns the ceramic lamp on because the temp has dropped below the value you set, as soon as that temp is reached it turns off the ceramic lamp and the 'Work' light goes out.

My interpretation of the manual was that this light is on while the unit is 'working', so I was worried something wasn't quite right or not set. I saw the 'Work' light click on, then off, the next day so I knew it was all OK.


----------



## mycorec (May 18, 2011)

*Trying to get the LR 2 to operate a mister*

I have followed this thread with interest as I have just set up my sonic mister powered through my new Lucky Reptile 2 humidity controller. All the above worked and I set the time and the times and humidity parameters day and night required and plugged in the mister. No response. No working light no misting.

The setting all seems OK and the alarm goes when the humidity is above or below by 5% as set but the unit is not putting power through socket 1 to the mister. the mister works on direct power.

Puzzled. Just wonder if it is me, the machine or both of us.:bash:

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

hey, my lights did not owrk at first, after the guy above helped me and told me what to do with the times it still did not work, it tunrd them on but not off, i had to set all the off settings to the same time so basically, i forgot the order f08 etc but:

e.g 

f08 - on 8.00
f09 - off 20.00
f10 - off 20.00
f11 - off 20.00

this made the lights turn of correctly

i belive f12 is the real world time one so check it is the correct time as your PC or something


----------



## mycorec (May 18, 2011)

*The answer was in the FAQ at lucky rep*

Thanks for comment and suggestions.
I checked lucky reptile site and in the FAQ under mister doesn't start was the answer. F05 should be set to 1 not 0.

Works a charm now.

BTW I am a cloud forest plant grower and came here because you reptile fanciers are the kings of controlled humidity. Maybe I should put a gecko or two in with the potted plants.


----------



## jcarty33 (May 1, 2010)

im not sure but i have heard of these crested geckos that do not need heat lamps etc and are supposed to be friendly, they would be good, but dont take my word for it


----------



## mycorec (May 18, 2011)

*crested gecko*

Yes they look quite suitable for a cloud forest. They require a slightly higher temperature than the plants I grow but there are numerous snakes that inhabit the high mountain wet forest regions of the tropics as well as amphibians of course. I will investigate further. Meanwhile, to repeat, you reptile folk have greatly expanded the commercially available micro habitat equipment, from which others such as myself benefit. Respect!


----------

